# BM 4X4 yeast quesiton



## SpecificGravity (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am going to be fermenting frozen grapes by a brand called Vino Superiore in the next 2 weeks or so. Being that these are very high quality imported Italian sangiovese grapes, I wanted to use a yeast strain that could capture some of that esscence. I have used multiple strains before (d21, BDX, MT, D80 ect..) but was reading about BM 4X4 and BM45. Can anyone tell me of their experiences with this strain and what to expect from fermentation? (i.e kinetics, timing, nutrition)


----------



## robie (Nov 3, 2011)

SpecificGravity said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am going to be fermenting frozen grapes by a brand called Vino Superiore in the next 2 weeks or so. Being that these are very high quality imported Italian sangiovese grapes, I wanted to use a yeast strain that could capture some of that esscence. I have used multiple strains before (d21, BDX, MT, D80 ect..) but was reading about BM 4X4 and BM45. Can anyone tell me of their experiences with this strain and what to expect from fermentation? (i.e kinetics, timing, nutrition)



BM45 is referred to as the brunello yeast. That means it will work great for Sangiovese, too.
BM4X4 is an enhancement of BM45, so it should be your choice.

Here is a yeast/wine pairing guide, which references BM45, just not BM4X4:

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wyeastpair.pdf


----------



## SpecificGravity (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for that robie.. Have you ever used this strain? I don't want to screw these grapes up. They are very high quality grapes.


----------



## robie (Nov 4, 2011)

SpecificGravity said:


> Thanks for that robie.. Have you ever used this strain? I don't want to screw these grapes up. They are very high quality grapes.



I have only used the BM45 and I have used it several times. It requires that the yeast receive adequate nutrients on a regular schedule, based on the particular nutrient you use. I would use a yeast energizer, also. Always create a yeast starter. It seems to create a lot of foam. The BM 4X4 is supposed to help in the area where BM45 is very susceptible to creating H2S (rotten egg smell). 

I would not hesitate to use BM4X4, but I would thoroughly read up on it first.

Properly fed, you will end up with a more fruit forward, lush wine with good mouth-feel. That yeast will bring out the very best of Sangiovese.


----------



## SpecificGravity (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks Robie for your help. How long does BM45 take to complete fermentation?


----------



## robie (Nov 9, 2011)

SpecificGravity said:


> thanks Robie for your help. How long does BM45 take to complete fermentation?



Depends on the amount of sugar in the must and the temperature at which it ferments. Like EC-1118 and others, it will take about a week in the primary and 10 days or so in secondary. Just be mindful that it tends to create more foam than some other yeast strains, so I would be very careful trying to do primary fermentation in a carboy.


----------

